# Table saw tripping electric



## Robbo60 (7 Nov 2020)

I bought a new Scheppac 105 table saw and I am delighted with it, but the only thing is the surge on the electric when I turn it on trips the supply to my workshop - 16amp
I think I could upgrade to 20 amp at distribution board? (not me but an electrician) Works fine from an extension cable from outside socket.
But someone has told me I could get an "inverter" to plug into socket in workshop, and plug table saw into that, then turn it up. Sounds a bit like a fader? Not a clue what I'm looking for on Amazon - any ideas, links to something that would help? Every day is a school day!


----------



## guineafowl21 (7 Nov 2020)

A better solution would be a type C 16A breaker, rather than the type B you presumably have. A type C will allow more surge, but still give the same overload protection. Your sparky will test the circuit to see if it’s suitable for this.

Having said that, with a TS, lights and extractor running you might be close to capacity at 16A. Consider having the supply upgraded to 20A or even 32A, depending on your plans.


----------



## Robbo60 (8 Nov 2020)

Thanks. Would it make any sense to raise it to a 20 A C type breaker? Just looked at video on You tube. Think I'll get a sparky in!


----------



## guineafowl21 (8 Nov 2020)

Robbo60 said:


> Thanks. Would it make any sense to raise it to a 20 A C type breaker? Just looked at video on You tube. Think I'll get a sparky in!


Yes, to give you more headroom. You’ll need to ensure the loop impedance, essentially the resistance of the circuit, is low enough to reliably trip the new breaker.


----------



## DBT85 (8 Nov 2020)

The electrician can see if you can just upgrade to 20a or not, it may well require some new cable running. Do you have any idea what cable you have running into the workshop or how easy it would be to replace with something bigger? Only being on a 16A breaker in the first place seems very low.


----------



## Robbo60 (9 Nov 2020)

DBT85 said:


> The electrician can see if you can just upgrade to 20a or not, it may well require some new cable running. Do you have any idea what cable you have running into the workshop or how easy it would be to replace with something bigger? Only being on a 16A breaker in the first place seems very low.


It is a heavy, at least 32 amp and has it's own small consumer unit. It was originally just a garage with only a couple of lights and 2 double sockets so 16 amp was fine for running the beer fridge. I have a mate who can check it out for me. Thanks again.


----------

